# Some questions about usb and the via333 chipset.

## FINITE

Well I have an MSI MB and its the KT3 Ultra with the via8233a southbridge. I was wondering if the usb will or is working. I have not tried anything usb yet and I am at work. the question just popd into my hear cause I have a flash card reader for my digital camera that I need to work but wasn't even thinking about that intill now. With the 2.4.19r5 kernel that is support for my chipset which should allow usb to function. I was just wondering if there are other things that would need to be done or if usb will work at all. Thanks.

----------

## FINITE

Well I think I found the answer here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79. I will try that should work fine. That usb card reader shouldn't need a driver so that shouldn't be a problem. It should just show up as another drive right? Well we will see.

----------

## ravenclaw

Hi,

I've got the same Motherboard here, USB works fine for me. I've got a USB Printer and it works without probs, the USB ZIP Drive too. With the right modules you should have no problems.

Daniel

BTW:

Refering to the post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=2665&highlight=

have you since that time shutdown your sytem and got any probs with poweroff? I still don't solve this problem. I don't get I work and no Kernelconfig seems to help

----------

## cfrogjump

I've got a KT3 also. I'm currently using a usb mouse and keyboard without any problems and I've had my usb CF card reader working on it also. I just used the standard usb options in the kernel and poof it works.

Now if I could only get the sound working....

----------

